# I have an oral presentation on Tuesday!



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

I have an oral presentaton on Tuesday. I am so nervous standing up front for 8 minutes. To make it worse everyone treats me like the class weirdo since I sit alone in the corner while all the classmates sit together and are always chatting. My voice has only been heard when I answer questions in class. Other than that I've never spoken to my classmates and professor. The classroom has a very strong AC so it's also chilly in there.

How do I get through this presentation without ending up shaking, talking very fast just to finish and not even make sense, looking like a statue, etc? HELPPPP. I think I may end up running out or having an attack.:afr


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Practice it. Practice it over and over and over. Memorize it if you can.
I had a speech class this year and I was terrified of it at first. I even got on a couple types of medication. The medication helped me when it came to everyday situations, but not as much when it came to speeches. What helped me the most was memorizing the whole speech. I would practice it front of my family and friends and ask them what I could do to make it better. They helped me greatly with my posture, my movements, what to take out, what to add, where to place emphasis, and so on. I would also practice quite a bit in front of a mirror. I would also recommend going first if you can. Waiting only makes the agony last longer and watching others present only makes me more nervous. 
I apologize if this advice seems very generic and isn't what you're looking for, but it's what got me through my speech class and all of my speeches ended up going really well. 

I hope you end up doing well. There's a part of me that will miss my speech class. I mean, even though it was awful and terrifying, it allowed me to grow and become more comfortable with myself.


----------



## whteva (Feb 11, 2011)

Try and be one of the first to give the presentation. Not only do u get it out of the way then u can relax... You will find that your peers will propbably be to busy thinking about their own presentation they wont pay as much attention to yours...


----------



## xhtc (Jul 13, 2011)

Do not talk fast ! In fact , do the opposite , talk slowly , if you manage to talk slowly , your thought will stay clear , and you will be calmer , more relax , and especially less anxious.


----------



## theraven (Feb 27, 2011)

Thanks, everyone! I DID GREAT. Once I got up there it was like I took full control and my SA was gone for those minutes.


----------

